# Price Check On Ruger P89 $300???



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I found two at a nearby pawn shop for $300. One looks better than the other but both seem OK. Is $300 in the ballpark? It only has one 10 round mag. Any good or bad points about this model while I'm at it? The price didn't sound bad, but they also had some off brand revolvers that were WAY higher after I did some checking. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue or stainless? Blue NIB should set you back between $350 - $400, according to Bud's. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=P89&x=0&y=0


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

New or used? Stainless or blued? For new, $300 would be a deal. For used, I'd try to get a lower price. But, that is based on the market where I live. Your area may be a bit different.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I love my Ruger P89. They've quit making them, I think. But they are quite rugged and should be a reliable shooter.

They say they are built like a tank, which not only means rugged reliability, but also not build to run like a racecar. Some folks carry them for concealed carry, but it is a bit bulky. 

Makes a great first gun or gun for the nightstand.

Enjoy.

WM


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. Sorry about the lack of information. They were both used and blue. I passed on them because by the time I bought one and a new magazine I would have next to new price in one. 

I did a search on Gunbroker for either a 38 revolver or a 9mm auto in Missouri under $300 with no luck. I guess I'm just too cheap.


----------

